# Navajo message to the moon



## GaryM (Dec 2, 2003)

Back when the Apollo astronauts were training for the first moon mission they had some of thier training on a Navajo reservation in Arizona. One day an elder and his young nephew came upon them. The 'old one' could speak no english so he had the boy ask what the men in the big suits were doing.  When they told them that the men were training to go to the moon, the old man had the boy ask them if they would give the moon a message from him. Sensing a PR opportunity the ranking officer agreed. When the old man gave them the message, they wrote what he said, then they asked the boy to translate it, but he just laughed and refused to do it. So they took the message to the village, but the whole village just laughed and refused to translate it. So an official translator from Washington was summoned. When he read the message he too broke out laughing. When he regained his composure he translated: 
               "Watch out for these *******s, they've come to steal your land!"


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2003)

Dude thats awesome...I truly hope that story is true! :rofl:


----------



## someguy (Dec 3, 2003)

Heh
thats great


----------



## Mithios (Dec 16, 2003)

Cool


----------



## Tapps (Dec 16, 2003)

That's funny !


----------

